# beretta 20 gauge al391



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Im looking at getting one of these guns and was wondering what anybody has to say about them.
________
S3x/t2x


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Great little gun. I've seen quite a few of them in the blind and on our upland preserve, and if I'd not had such good luck with my Benelli 20, I'd own the Beretta. Would also be my choice for a woman or child's gun because of the gas system's lower recoil.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I have a 20 guage Beretta Urika.
Love the gun.

Will cycle ANYTHING!!! I have loaded light shells deliberatly TRYING to get it to not cycle!
I havent been successful yet!!

Great gun!! Nothing better to hunt Pheasants with! Some of the ducks out here dont like it much either.

Gooser


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

I concur, I have benellis as well but the 391 is a sweet gun. I bought my wife and daughter one. Great youth / womens gun.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Yea!!

I've always been in touch with my Feminine side!!")")

Goosie!!")")


----------



## Fowlfeller1100 (Mar 30, 2009)

I shot skeet with one once and it was fantastic it has a distinctive pistol like gip. It was a 20 and the owner reloads his shells ridiculous light. I also shoot an Xtrema 2 sometimes for ducks (the big burly brother) and the only time it has faile to cycle was when I cleaned it and left the metal gas cuff out.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a brother in law that owns one and he really likes it. He has it for sale at this time with all chokes, paperwork and hard Beretta Case. 28" barrel, and in like new condition. The only reason that it is for sale is he is more into rifles then shotguns. Would make a really nice gun for someone.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Nathan

A client in Utah has the 12 ga 391TEKNYS and he loves it, swears berettas are the best balanced gun out there. I'm in the market for a semi-auto too and was looking at the Benelli Montefeltro or the Beretta Urika.

Kris


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

I looked at the Urika 20 gauge today. It felt nice. I, I mean my wife, would really like it. Wink wink. The guys at Sportsman's Warehouse sure push the Benelli's; must be making a commission as they are the most $$. I think I will look for one with a synthetic stock as it will be a waterfowl gun. The wood looks too pretty to sit in a muddy blind.
________
Fiorano Circuit


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

precisionlabradors said:


> I looked at the Urika 20 gauge today. It felt nice. I, I mean my wife, would really like it. Wink wink. The guys at Sportsman's Warehouse sure push the Benelli's; must be making a commission as they are the most $$. I think I will look for one with a synthetic stock as it will be a waterfowl gun. The wood looks too pretty to sit in a muddy blind.


You found that too huh? I went in insisting on seeing the Brownings and first gun put down was a Benelli. But boy oh boy is that montefeltro one great feeling gun, so are the M2's but I think I'll end up with a Beretta Urika. I was looking at a 12 ga so not sure if those montefeltros come in 20 ga but check them out if you can find one.

I don't mind the wood stock getting dirty, it darn well better hold up if I'm paying that kind of money for a gun. Dream gun is still a Browning Citori 20 ga.....

Kris


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

Both times I have gone in to look at guns the sales guys pull the Benelli's first and lay them all out and leave them on the counter to look at, while hurrying to put the other brands away. I just found it odd. Hey, it works, though...when I bought my gun I went to look at the Winchester Super X3 and ended up with a Benelli Super Black Eagle II. Still have some buyers remorse over it, but dealing adequately. 

You do have to practically beg the sales guys to let you look at anything other than Benelli, though.
________
VAPORIZER-INFO


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a Benelli 20 gauge and the Beretta Xtrema I shoot 3 1/2 inch for geese. Both nice but the Beretta is smoother as it recycles. I recommend the AL 391


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> But boy oh boy is that montefeltro one great feeling gun, so are the M2's but I think I'll end up with a Beretta Urika. *I was looking at a 12 ga so not sure if those montefeltros come in 20 ga but check them out if you can find one.
> 
> I don't mind the wood stock getting dirty, it darn well better hold up if I'm paying that kind of money for a gun.*...


Yes, the Montefeltro comes in 20ga, and the old, early HK import shown in this candid dog shot has held up well mechanically to the abuse of commercial hunting and general neglect:










But, as you can see, the wood's been trashed, and if the Montefeltro ever decides to give up the ghost or, more likely, is stolen, I'll probably switch to a synthetic stocked M1 or M2 20.


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

Holy cow Rick! What is that dog singing about? Neat photo.
I have an AL391 Urika Gold 12 ga. Absolutely love it. Have owned and shot several other shotguns including my Browning 325 Sporting OU, I prefer under most circumstances to shoot my smooth, well balanced Beretta.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

That yawn is his commentary on hunting in dense ground fog.


----------

